# [SOLVED]Problema con alsa

## cr0n0s

Hola Buen Día.

alguien podria orientarme, tengo un problema con mi gentoo, tengo audio normal, pero en firefox no sale nada de audio, ni de youtube ni facebook ni nada por el estilo, ya estuve googleando pero no logro que funcione.

```
# alsamixer 

XDG_RUNTIME_DIR (/var/run/user/1000) is not owned by us (uid 0), but by uid 1000! (This could e g happen if you try to connect to a non-root PulseAudio as a root user, over the native protocol. Don't do that.)

XDG_RUNTIME_DIR (/var/run/user/1000) is not owned by us (uid 0), but by uid 1000! (This could e g happen if you try to connect to a non-root PulseAudio as a root user, over the native protocol. Don't do that.)

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.1.1-r1/work/alsa-plugins-1.1.1/pulse/pulse.c:243:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Acceso negado

cannot open mixer: Conexión rehusada
```

```
# speaker-test -Dsurroundaudio -c 6

speaker-test 1.1.2

Playback device is surroundaudio

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels

Using 16 octaves of pink noise

XDG_RUNTIME_DIR (/var/run/user/1000) is not owned by us (uid 0), but by uid 1000! (This could e g happen if you try to connect to a non-root PulseAudio as a root user, over the native protocol. Don't do that.)

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.2/work/alsa-lib-1.1.2/src/pcm/pcm.c:2450:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM surroundaudio

Playback open error: -2,No existe el fichero o el directorio

```

```
# cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core-avx2 -mabm -madx -mavx256-split-unaligned-load -mavx256-split-unaligned-store -mprfchw -mrdseed"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 X alsa networkmanager pulseaudio consolekit tools"

#CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

LINGUAS="es es_MX"

L10N="es es-MX"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://rsync1.gr.gentoo.org/ http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

```

```
# aplay --list-devices

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

XDG_RUNTIME_DIR (/var/run/user/1000) is not owned by us (uid 0), but by uid 1000! (This could e g happen if you try to connect to a non-root PulseAudio as a root user, over the native protocol. Don't do that.)

card 0: HDMI [HDA Intel HDMI], device 3: Generic Digital [Generic Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: Generic Analog [Generic Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

```
# cat /sys/class/sound/card*/id

HDMI

PCH

```

```
cat | grep SND  /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_COMPRESS_OFFLOAD=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK_INPUT_DEV=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALOOP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=y

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LOLA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SE6X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_HIFACE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BCD2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_POD is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_PODHD is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_TONEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_VARIAX is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_COMPRESS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AMD_ACP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATMEL_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DESIGNWARE_I2S is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_ASRC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_SAI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_SSI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_SPDIF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_ESAI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMX_AUDMUX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_I2S_HI6210_I2S is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMG is not set

CONFIG_SND_SST_ATOM_HIFI2_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_SND_SST_IPC=y

CONFIG_SND_SST_IPC_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST_MATCH=y

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BXT_DA7219_MAX98357A_MACH is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BXT_RT298_MACH is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BYTCR_RT5640_MACH=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BYTCR_RT5651_MACH=y

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKL_RT286_MACH is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_XTFPGA_I2S is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=y

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AC97_CODEC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU1701 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU1761_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU7002 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4554 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4613 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4642 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK5386 is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALC5623=y

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_BT_SCO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS35L32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS35L33 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS35L34 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS35L35 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L42 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L51_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L52 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L56 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L73 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4265 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4270 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4271_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42XX8_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4349 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS53L30 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_DIO2125 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ES7134 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ES8328_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_GTM601 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_INNO_RK3036 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX98504 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX98927 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX9860 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_MSM8916_WCD_DIGITAL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM1681 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM179X_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3168A_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM512x_I2C is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RL6231=y

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5616 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5631 is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5640=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5651=y

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5677_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SGTL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SIRF_AUDIO_CODEC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SPDIF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM4567 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_STA32X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_STA350 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_STI_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS2552 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS5086 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS571X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS5720 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TFA9879 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC31XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TS3A227E is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8510 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8523 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8580 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8711 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8728 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8731 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8737 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8741 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8750 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8753 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8776 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8804_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8903 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8960 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8962 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8974 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8978 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8985 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_NAU8540 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_NAU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_NAU8824 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TPA6130A2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIMPLE_CARD is not set

CONFIG_SND_X86=y
```

De antemano gracias y saludos.

----------

## Fitap

Que salida te da este comando

```
grep audio /etc/group
```

Prueba de hacer los tests con un usuario que no sea root

----------

## cr0n0s

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Que salida te da este comando
> 
> ```
> grep audio /etc/group
> ```
> ...

 

me da esa respuesta.

```
grep audio /etc/group

audio:x:18:pulse
```

----------

## Fitap

No uso pulseaudio, solo ALSA y creo que con eso bastaria ya que no se para que usar pulseaudio teniendo ALSA.

Crea un usuario y agregalo al grupo audio

```
gpasswd -a usuario_nuevo audio
```

Ejecuta los tests desde el usuario fuera de root

```
 speaker-test -c2 
```

----------

## cameta

Comprueba con que uses has instalado firefox.

----------

## cr0n0s

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> No uso pulseaudio, solo ALSA y creo que con eso bastaria ya que no se para que usar pulseaudio teniendo ALSA.
> 
> Crea un usuario y agregalo al grupo audio
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si se escucha, si tengo sonido.

```
$  speaker-test -c2 

speaker-test 1.1.2

Playback device is default

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels

Using 16 octaves of pink noise

Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)

Buffer size range from 64 to 524288

Period size range from 32 to 262144

Using max buffer size 524288

Periods = 4

was set period_size = 131072

was set buffer_size = 524288

 0 - Front Left

 1 - Front Right

Time per period = 5.463464

 0 - Front Left

 1 - Front Right

Time per period = 5.463256

 0 - Front Left

 1 - Front Right

Time per period = 5.463630

 0 - Front Left

 1 - Front Right

^CTime per period = 3.549346

```

----------

## cr0n0s

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Comprueba con que uses has instalado firefox.

 

 Estas son las USE's que tengo para Firefox 

```
$ equery uses www-client/firefox

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for www-client/firefox-52.2.0:

+ + bindist              : Disable official Firefox branding (icons, name) which are not binary-redistributable according to upstream.

 + + dbus                 : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

+ - gmp-autoupdate       : Allow Gecko Media Plugins (binary blobs) to be automatically downloaded and kept up-to-date in user profiles

+ - jemalloc             : Enable or disable jemalloc

 + + l10n_es-MX           : Spanish (Mexico)

 + + pulseaudio           : Add support for PulseAudio sound server

 + + startup-notification : Enable application startup event feedback mechanism 
```

----------

## Fitap

Si no tienes sonido en firefox, es un problema de esa aplicacion.

Abrite un nuevo hilo.

----------

## cr0n0s

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Si no tienes sonido en firefox, es un problema de esa aplicacion.
> 
> Abrite un nuevo hilo.

 

Gracias por tu valioso tiempo.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

A partir de Firefox version 52 Mozilla solo da soporte de audio a través de Pulseaudio. Si quieres tener audio debes escoger entre instalar Pulseaudo o usar una versión anterior.

----------

## Fitap

Hice una instalacion nueva en una NUC instalando firefox 52.2.0 y no tenia sonido a pesar de estar configurado ALSA.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1068146.html?sid=ee4a0c1d43110df4257756417e4a1405

----------

